# FaceRig



## ZockerCompanion (6. Januar 2014)

Da es noch kein Thema zu FaceRig gab (jedenfalls keins gefunden durch die Suche), dachte ich mir stell ich es mal vor.
Es läuft zurzeit auf Indiegogo: FaceRig | Indiegogo





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kBR7ggSp5bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



FaceRig ist ein Face-Tracking Programm um bei Video-Streams eure Mimik auf einen Avatar zu übertragen.
Es dürfte klar sein das die Anderen bei einem Videochat dann nur deinen Avatar zu sehen bekommen, der deine Mimik imitiert. 

Hinter dem Projekt stehen Leute die schon vorher in der Spiele-Industrie gearbeitet haben und Erfahrung auf dem Feld vorweisen können, zudem ist das Projekt schon gesichert (ca. 207.000 € von 120.000€) und die Finanzierung läuft noch weitere 31 Tage.

Ab 5 USD (66% Rabatt während des Fundings) kriegt man schon eine Lizens für das Programm.

Die Beta soll vorraussichtlich im August 2014 erscheinen
Es wird vor dem richtigen Release noch eine vergünstigte Early Access Version geben und es wird auf Steam erscheinen, wenn es auf Greenlight erfolgreich ist.
Steam Greenlight :: FaceRig



Offizielle Website: FaceRig Software



3 weitere Videos zum Thema:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSPFtLvbYTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtxkYK0T-NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kk9tjwYYaUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




P.S.: FaceRig benutzt Visage Technologie: http://www.visagetechnologies.com/#&panel1-1


----------



## ZockerCompanion (19. Januar 2014)

Update:
Es gibt nun Videos zur Charakteranpassungen
Laut Umfragen wurde die Funktion von der Community gewünscht und deswegen haben sie schon mal damit experimentiert.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCKVvaxphjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-nc1OlJaE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bd4XFECkemc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Desweiteren ist das Forum online: https://facerig.com/en/forum

Wer das Face-Tracking jetzt schon mal testen will, kann es hier testen: http://www.visagetechnologies.com/HTML5/Samples/FaceTracker/sampleTracker.html

P.S.: 
Youtube: FaceRig - YouTube
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Facerig/228849937293246
Twitter: https://twitter.com/FaceRig




Zusätzliche Infos (das meiste von deren Indiegogo-Seite):

Zum Launch wird es 10 digitale Charaktere und Hintergründe geben.

Weitere Inhalte können von der Community erstellt werden oder durch DLC's erworben werden.
Das Programm soll auch mit normalen Webcams laufen die kein HD unterstützen. So das wirklich jeder mit dem Programm spielen kann.

Währen des Fundings kostet es 5$, während des Early-Access-Zeitraums wird es vermutlich 10$ kosten und wenn es erschienen ist 15$.

Als erstes wird es für den Windows PC erscheinen und wenn das Geld reicht auf iOS, Android, Mac und wenn möglich auf Linux.

Zudem wird es optionale Kinect Unterstützung bieten (wird für Schultern und Körper benötigt, neben der Webcam für das Gesicht).


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2014)

Nette Spielerei, aber jetzt nichts, wofür ich Geld ausgeben würde.

Dachte aufgrund des Titels, dass es sich um was technisch relevantes bzgl. Rigging handeln würde - sonst hätt ich mir den Blick hier rein wohl erspart


----------



## ZockerCompanion (19. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Dachte aufgrund des Titels, dass es sich um was  technisch relevantes bzgl. Rigging handeln würde - sonst hätt ich mir  den Blick hier rein wohl erspart



Wenn du dich mehr für die Technische Seite interessierst, kannst du hier mal reinschauen.
Visage TechnologiesVisage Technologies - Face Tracking and Animation
Das ist die Technik die im Hintergrund läuft.

Und Games sind doch auch nur Spielereien


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2014)

Denk mir halt, dass es für den Videochat mal ne nette Spielerei ist - ob man das öfter verwendet, bezweifle ich.

Wo ich die Software bzw. Headtracking aber gut finden würde, wäre der Support in Spielen (Flugsimulationen, Rennspielen ArmA, etc. ), so, dass man sich die Track IR Hardware sparen könnte.

Dank dir für den Link - bin grad ein wenig am Stöbern.


----------

